# Leucistic Eastern Wood Pewee



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Taken during Spring Migration


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice job on that.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thank you


----------

